
Mozilla Firefox market share hits another new low - Tekmasta
http://www.drwindows.de/content/9946-nutzungsanteile-windows-10-stagniert-chrome-besteigt-thron.html
======
Tekmasta
Slowly Mozilla should find a new strategy, and with the most big changes yet
to come (XUL removal and Webextensions arriving)which will impact fans of the
old powerful Firefox add-on system and theme system very much, it does not
look like things would improve in the future.

